# Well...



## DSFAN121 (Feb 20, 2007)

While it's great that you stopped the bot problem, you now have a bunch of members gained unfairly. You should prune your members (like get rid of all the ones with under 5 posts). I know you'll probably close this without a consideration, but I do have a good point.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 20, 2007)

Why ban members for no reason..?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 20, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Feb 20, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## DSFAN121 (Feb 20, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Feb 20, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2007)

We'll pass... I will try to delete as much as possible (the ones that the validation doesn't delete), but I don't want to delete that many members because of bots... TNZ is really the only forum I know that did that.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Feb 20, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Feb 20, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 20, 2007)

It would take a bit of work to delete all of them and does it really matter?  

what does it affect?

it isn't like it is hits or something, it is a bunch of 1 post members that don't mean squat


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2007)

> Maybe we didn't get hit as hard then, because I can only remember about twenty.



Actually, that's because we do such a good job.  :r 


But really... blame IF for this and for not doing much about it.  They have time to get rid of Top 10 Posters but not to make a quick change to the registering stuff?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 20, 2007)

Why? Why do you freaking care so much about how many members we have?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> It would take a bit of work to delete all of them and does it really matter?
> 
> what does it affect?
> 
> it isn't like it is hits or something, it is a bunch of 1 post members that don't mean squat


 Well actually it could be done with one little button, but that's besides the point. =o


----------



## ƒish (Feb 20, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> > Maybe we didn't get hit as hard then, because I can only remember about twenty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Because it's so much easier to rip stuff out than put stuff in. : D


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Why? Why do you freaking care so much about how many members we have?


Calm down.  :gyroidshifty:


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 20, 2007)

wouldn't one of those image things where you enter the letters you see in it stop most bots if not all of them?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 20, 2007)

DSFAN, I know the staff here would never intentionally allow fake advertising bots to stay here.

But right now there are two huge projects being worked on along with the site so it really isn't top priority right now.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 20, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just like to add words like freaking. It doesn't mean I'm ticked off or anything, if I'm mad, you'll be able to tell.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> wouldn't one of those image things where you enter the letters you see in it stop most bots if not all of them?


They actually have one of those, but:
1) It's only up in certain conditions
2) The numbers can probably easily be determined  by a bot (they are not hard to read and they are all the same)



> But right now there are two huge projects being worked on along with the site so it really isn't top priority right now.



Who says? o.0



> I just like to add words like freaking. It doesn't mean I'm ticked off or anything, if I'm mad, you'll be able to tell.



freaking weird


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 20, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> > But right now there are two huge projects being worked on along with the site so it really isn't top priority right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Who says? o.0


 My sources


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm sure....


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 20, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> > I just like to add words like freaking. It doesn't mean I'm ticked off or anything, if I'm mad, you'll be able to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> freaking weird


 If I'm sorta not really madish, then I add them. Like, right now.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 20, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> wouldn't one of those image things where you enter the letters you see in it stop most bots if not all of them?


 Thats too complicated, Why should I have to be able to _read_ to join a forum?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2007)

They don't even have to spend the time to make new images.  They could just make a little box to check off, and the bots wouldn't know what to do... problem solved.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 20, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Feb 20, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## DSFAN121 (Feb 20, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> It would take a bit of work to delete all of them and does it really matter?
> 
> what does it affect?
> 
> it isn't like it is hits or something, it is a bunch of 1 post members that don't mean squat


 I said pruning. Apparantally none of you know what that is.

As I said, I really don't care what you do, I'm just making friendly suggestions (which are greeted with hostility).


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I quoted his post and said that it would be easier... but that doesn't mean we want to do it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 20, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Feb 20, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## DSFAN121 (Feb 20, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Feb 20, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 20, 2007)

Why should we prune members with less than 5 posts when the majority of those members aren't bots?  No, the majority of forums doesn't do this (well, TNZ did, but that's irrelevant), and I don't think we feel the need to do it either.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 20, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Why should we prune members with less than 5 posts when the majority of those members aren't bots?  No, the majority of forums doesn't do this (well, TNZ did, but that's irrelevant), and I don't think we feel the need to do it either.


 Besides, some DO come back occasionally, I've seen accounts that joined, made three posts, then came back three months later, why delete their accounts, nothing says "we don't want you" more than that.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I see no reason to do this.  Every forum is going to have members with very few posts, and it's just extra work to remove them.  Also, the small chance that one of these members comes back is enough for me to not prune the accounts.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 20, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2007)

Well if we were going to do this (which we aren't), all of the members with 1-0 posts would be deleted since bots post once.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 20, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 20, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> > [quote author="


----------



## Grawr (Feb 20, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Feb 21, 2007)

This is the stupidest idea ever.... I'd quote Bulerias to say I agree with him but I'm just that lazy.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 21, 2007)

Deleting members with less than 5 posts depends on the values of the forum. But not deleting the bots at all (and without plans to in the future) is a bit silly.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 21, 2007)

Guys I'm not sure whats more stupid. This argument or the idea of deleting bots...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 21, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Guys I'm not sure whats more stupid. This argument or the idea of deleting bots...


 how is the idea of deleting bots stupid?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 21, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I mean members.... You know what I mean.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 21, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now I do, members aren't bots for the recored


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 21, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 21, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> We'll pass... I will try to delete as much as possible (the ones that the validation doesn't delete), but I don't want to delete that many members because of bots... TNZ is really the only forum I know that did that.


 ^^^^


----------

